# The Original MMO - Check This Shit Out



## jollygreen (Feb 7, 2013)

My brother showed me this game called Continuum back in like 2002. Was the first online multiplayer game that I had ever played and today, 11 years later, it is still my favorite game lol... It's simple enough to play that you can play for 15 minutes and enjoy it, but I've got in the zone and played this shit for like 5 hours straight before haha. It's 100% free and player run. It's like multiplayer Asteroids on crack... or some amazing chronic I should say. Best game I've found to date, to blaze to. 

http://www.getcontinuum.com

Name: Continuum (previously known as SubSpace, previously known as Sniper)

There are a couple zones (servers) with different game types and ship settings. If you download it, you should play one called Extreme Games, it's a lot of fun. 

Sample Video of Dueling (1v1 deathmatch game type):

[video=youtube;4UJUIm8pR-4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UJUIm8pR-4&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]

Check it out, I use the name Autofire in the game, so feel free to message me when you get on and I can show you the ropes if you want. To private message someone, just type "layerName: Message Here" --> Regardless of which arena in the game that I'm in, I'll be able to see your message if I'm online. Otherwise you can type "?help Question" to send a question to the player-moderators. When in game, pressing F1 repeatedly generally will cycle through the game description and rules. 

Hope you enjoy it as much as I have!

-jg


----------

